# Hamco 2500 watt, Briggs 14FB, value ?



## Mcgiiver (Apr 23, 2013)

I have a Hamco 25500 watt generator Powered by a 1954 Briggs 14FB engine. The generator produces power like it should, and the engine runs well, many times starting on first pull. The machine is not pristine, but no rust bucket. I am wondering if it has any antique value, or should I just sell it as an old working generator? What do you think its worth?


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

If you found a collector it might be worth more than if you just sold it as a working generator but it could take awhile to find a someone collecting vintage power equipment


----------

